# Mission Valley



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I heard the Derby was very tight. Derby callbacks to the second series (18 dogs):

1,3,4,5,6,8,9,10,11,12,13,15,16,17,18,21,22,23


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open is a quad with a flower pot on the left and the single gunner retiring to the flyer station. The two marks on the right are converging with the one on the right being the shortest and the one on the left the longest of the four. They are shot long mark first thrown left to right, single gunner on the left thrown left to right across a channel onto a dike, short mark on the right thrown from a dike right to left landing in the water on the other side of the dike, flyer shot right to left into an open field. All three memory marks retire. There is a corner of water very tight to the short mark on the way to the long mark which, if cheated, can push the dogs behind the long gunner and some dogs have put up a hunt back there. Some dogs have had problems with the flower pot overrunning the retired mark.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur changed to starting on Friday due to the number of entries. They began with a relatively short, tight triple with two retired. The two retired are close to equidistant. The first bird down is on the right thrown right to left toward and close to the holding blind for the second bird thrown. The middle bird, slightly longer than the first, is also thrown right to left. Then the flyer is on the left and separated somewhat from the other two marks. It is shot right to left and angled back. There is a pond to the right of the line to the right hand mark which has attracted some of the dogs. There is a narrow winding ditch of cover between the lines to the two retired marks which has caused problems with initial lines. Many dogs have been sent for one of the two retired marks and ended up at the other. There have been several pickups and handles so far.


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Judy for this report. I have a dog running in Derby and very anxious to see how she does. Please update as possible. 

Go Team GRACIE & MIKE!!!!
Lorraine


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Good luck Judy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur has wrapped it up for the night. They still have a few more dogs to run in the morning who could not make it today after the date change. The Open will not finish the first series tonight and will likely have 30 or so dogs left to run in the morning. I believe the Derby has finished the third series but I'm sorry, I have not heard any of the callbacks from the second or third. I'll post if I can find out.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Got 'em. Good news for Lorraine. Derby callbacks to the 4th tomorrow at 9:00 (12 dogs):

1,3,5,6,8,10,12,15,16,18,21,22

That's Lady, Gracie, Blaze, Slam, Ethan, Katie, Maggie, Abbey, Nelson, Rose, Hannah, and Cinder.


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Judy Myers said:


> Got 'em. Good news for Lorraine. Derby callbacks to the 4th tomorrow at 9:00 (12 dogs):
> 
> 1,3,5,6,8,10,12,15,16,18,21,22
> 
> That's Lady, Gracie, Blaze, Slam, Ethan, Katie, Maggie, Abbey, Nelson, Rose, Hannah, and Cinder.


Thanks so much Judy. You've made my day. 
Congratulations to all. 
Wahoo - Go Team Gracie & Mike! We're proud of you. 

Lorraine


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations, Lorraine and Gracie!

Unbelievable AM details, Judy....Good Luck to you and Trek!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur Callbacks to 2nd Series (44 dogs):

1,4,7,11,12,15,16,17,18,22,24,25,30,31,32,33,35,36,37,38,39,41,43,44,46,48,49,52,53,55,56,57,58,59,61,62,63,65,66,67,68,70,71,74

The 2nd series starts with dog 44.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open callbacks to the 2nd (56 dogs):

3,6,7,8,11,12,13,14,15,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,32,35,36,39,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,50,51,54,55,58,61,62,63,65,66,67,69,70,71,72,74,75,76,82,84,85,87,90,91

2nd series rotation is 30 so 32 starts


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur callbacks to 3rd series (42 dogs):

All except 38 and 49. 

Rotation start is 63.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open isrunning a double land blind. Short blind is at the left "corner" of a round bale of hay with the blind planter sitting in white on the right side of the bale. The line to the long blind is through a slot between the left side off that bale and another situated further left and slightly further back. There is a mound to the left of and in front of the line blocking any view of the handlers if they step left. The handlers were told that they could move side to side but not firward or up on the mound. There are cars behind the line and the sun behind the handler making it difficult for the dogs to see the handler. Most of the early handlers were wearing black although there were problems with either color.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur water blind has a no-see-em start and goes up over a dike, into water, a short swim to a point, another swim to another point, back into the water to exit on the shore, continue angling across a slope, to the left of the holding blind for the right hand land mark, and on out to a dip in the land beyond. It is very hard to see exactly where the end is. The water portion of the blind is very tight to the shore. The handlers were told they could not move up until the dog got up on the first point. Unless you are taller than me (and most are), once the dog goes over the dike, you cannot see them until they are nearly to the point --- or not.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Derby results:

1st - Ethan - Rasmussen/Cleveland - C. Gunzer
2nd - Abe - Morrison 
3rd - Cinder - Brown/Tatum - C. Gunzer
4th - Maggie - Echevarria - K. Gunzer
RJ - Rose - Pampy
JAM: 3,5,6,10,16,21


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Judy Myers said:


> Derby results:
> 
> 1st - Ethan - Rasmussen/Cleveland - C. Gunzer
> 2nd - Abe - Morrison
> ...


Thanks Judy for your posts. Good luck with Trek. 

Wahoo Gracie! 
Congratulations to all. You're all winners.

Lorraine


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur Callbacks to 4th Series tomorrow at 7:45 test dog (18 dogs):

4,18, 22, 30, 31, 33, 39, 53, 55, 56, 58, 59, 61, 65, 66, 67, 68, 74

Rotation start is 8 so dog 18 starts.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open Callbacks to 3rd tomorrow at 7:30 (32 dogs):

3,6,7,8,13,20,22,23,25,27,32,35,40,43,45,46,47,48,49,50,51,54,63,65,67,70,72,75,76,82,84,87

They set up a water blind this afternoon and ran a test dog but decided to scrap that one. They set up another water blind with the same result. The strong crosswind made hearing whistles difficult and the sun was behind the handler's back so the visibility was poor. So they called it for the night and will start in the morning. The rotation number is 52 so 54 starts.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Qual opened with a combined first and second series - a triple with one retired and a blind. I'm told that the long retired mark on the right was thrown right to left and then a mark on the left was thrown left to right and hip pocket to the flyer gunners who were short and left of center shooting left to right. The blind was off the backside of the retired gun on the right.

Callbacks to the 3rd series tomorow (14 dogs):

1,2,3,4,5,7,8,11,12,17,20,22,23,24


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Go get 'em Judy and Trek.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open ran a water blind with a poison bird thrown toward a point the dogs had to cross. Callbacks to the 4th series (13 dogs):

3,6,20,22,27,40,43,45,49,51,70,75,84


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur 4th series is a quad with one retired. First bird down is the long retired on the left thrown left to right along a fence line. There is a channel of water up front and a marshy pond beyond. The next two marks are tight to each other in both depth and width, one on either side of the winding channel. The second bird down is from the slightly longer gunner on the left thrown left to right across the channel. The third bird down is from the shorter gunner on the right thrown right to left down the shore of the channel. The falls are very close to each other. The flyer gunners are high on a hill to the right shooting right to left. The two middle marks are causing lots of problems for the dogs. Most are not sure which bird they picked up and are hesitant to go back in there a second time. Lots of hunts and handles. The dogs all seem to be getting the long mark although many are veering off to the right and climbing a hill and disappearing to eventually reappear with the bird.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Thanks for the updates, Judy! I'm on the edge of my seat. I should have been there.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur placements:

1st - Rosie - Woodyard
2nd - Nick - Hartl/Grammer
3rd - Buddy - Brown
4th - Webster - Carey
RJ - Fizz - Rasmussen

JAM's: 18,30,31,33,53,66,68


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Qual placements:

1st - Logan - Miller/Remien
2nd - Ike - Gardave/C. Gunzer
3rd - Willie -Molthan/Cicero
4th - Dallas - Kolstad
RJ - Rusty - van der Lee/C. Gunzer

JAM's: 3,4,8,11,12,20


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open results:

1st - Billie - Brown/K. Gunzer (qualifies for National)
2nd - Margo - Milton
3rd - Flash - Fuller/K. Gunzer
4th - Dash - Snarr/Remien
RJ - Cash - Bechtel/Totten

JAM's: 20,22,40,43,45,51,75,84


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Pom- poms for the Open 3rd and "Flash".
Congrads to the Fullers, Mr. Gunzer and "Flash".
Sue


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Congratulations Karl, Cindy, Glenda and Kaye!


----------



## kcgold (Feb 13, 2012)

Judy, Thanks for your posts. It was a pleasure to finally meet you. See you in Ft Worth 2013. Roger and Kaye (and Flash)


----------



## kcgold (Feb 13, 2012)

Chuck, Carson looked great.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

You were there? I'm sorry I missed you! New knees in a week, so I'm trying to catch up before hand. Hasn't Flash come along so well and become just amazing? and thanks for the Carson report - I couldn't be happier with that dog!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

dr_dog_guy said:


> You were there? I'm sorry I missed you! *New knees in a week*, so I'm trying to catch up before hand. Hasn't Flash come along so well and become just amazing? and thanks for the Carson report - I couldn't be happier with that dog!


Good luck with your coming surgery!!!

Hope the new ones work better than the old ones.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Thanks, Howard!

Everyone I talk to that have new knees have been very happy with them, so that gives me confidence. The surgeon used to work for the Broncos and does more knees than anyone else in the four corners, so that helps, too.

The bottom line, though, is walking with our dogs, either out to a gunning station or to the line at a FT or HT, upland hunting, or just hiking is so much a part of our lives, or certainly mine, that I had to do something.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to the Millers on Logan's Qualifying WIN, Handled by Don Remien!

Rita and Frank 
Seaside Retrievers


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Judy Myers said:


> Amateur placements:
> 
> 1st - Rosie -* Alice* Woodyard
> 2nd - Nick - *Jean* Grammer
> ...



It was LADIES WEEKEND .....who says its a Good ole boys club....Well Done Ladies, very Well done


----------

